# Fuel injection



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Are there any fuel injected snowblowers on the market or would it just be so complicated to build on such small motors to justify the cost? The consumer not willing to pay the extra $ to make it practical? Or is there just no need? Seems to me that many issues with snowblower motors are carb related.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

FI would be a good electrical load, you would need a stator and possably a battery too


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

They make injected snowmobiles so it can be done. I'd have to see what sensors they use. Crank sensor, throttle position, temp, ambient temp, either a MAP or MAF but may not be necessary. Probably not an O2.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

Some snowmobiles do have the O2 sensor.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

You could fuel inject a snowblower but it would double the cost. Well, lets just say raise the cost significantly. Boat manufacturers went through this for a long time. Of course there are added costs in the boating world to make fuel systems that won't blow up your boat. 

Now a diesel snowblower would be a much better idea if you ask me... Until the fuel freezes.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Considering snowblowers, like most products, must be made as cheaply as possible, I doubt this will ever happen.

Perhaps Honda could do it, because they have a different clientele than most other snowblower brands..Or Ariens top of the line Pro models..
but..I also see no real reason for it..carborated engines have been working fine on snowblowers for 60 years..no real reason to change now.

yes i know, some people claim carburetors can be "troublesome"..but that is the exception, not the rule...and they only run poorly if they aren't well maintained..And who's to say that a fuel injected snowblower would magically be trouble-free! 
just because its different, or more modern, doesn't automatically make it better..
many times, newer is worse..

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

sscotsman said:


> Considering snowblowers, like most products, must be made as cheaply as possible, I doubt this will ever happen.
> 
> Perhaps Honda could do it, because they have a different clientele than most other snowblower brands..Or Ariens top of the line Pro models..
> but..I also see no real reason for it..carborated engines have been working fine on snowblowers for 60 years..no real reason to change now.
> ...


 just think of how many snoblowers would be at the curb when the FI malfunctions


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I seen this in a Popular Mechanics magazine awhile back. The fuel injector assembly is an all in one replacement self contained and close in size to a conventional carburetor. There was a mention of $30? for the kit. You would also need a different intake manifold? I hope they perfect it enough to bring it to market.

Fuel injection for small engines - Patent # 7536991 - PatentGenius


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

like the early fords and gm products all you would need is a computer, throttle position sensor, map sensor and a throttle body style injector thats small enough to fit a snowblower engine which isn't so small. think about it both ariens and toro have 208cc motors in snowblowers, thats a good size dirt bike engine by comparison


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i forgot, you might need a fuel pressure regulator and fuel pump


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm not seeing any gain here. All those extra things to break,more stuff to go wrong. Worst case with a carb, $30 gets me a new one.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Ok so you guys all go out and buy the first year fuel injection for snowblowers when it comes out and if it all works out for all of you then I will buy one! ... Lol


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Kestral said:


> Ok so you guys all go out and buy the first year fuel injection for snowblowers when it comes out and if it all works out for all of you then I will buy one! ... Lol


 you know as lean as the carb is on some of these new snowblowers it may well happen


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Fuel Injected Honda Snow Blower


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

1,627,500 yen = $15,479.36.....? 

Don't get me wrong, it looks amazing. But at that price, I could get a used plow truck that was fuel injected. Granted, it may have some "character," and not last as nearly as long as the Honda, but....


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

db9938 said:


> 1,627,500 yen = $15,479.36.....?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it looks amazing. But at that price, I could get a used plow truck that was fuel injected. Granted, it may have some "character," and not last as nearly as long as the Honda, but....


i really don't have a need for a snowblower that big not even a carbureted one but i wouldn't be surprised to see one to three different universal fuel injection systems for small engines in the future


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

dbert said:


> Fuel Injected Honda Snow Blower


And it can be yours for the low low price of $15,479 plus freight from Japan.
I'll take two.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> And it can be yours for the low low price of $15,479 plus freight from Japan.
> I'll take two.


Oh no, that was USD. CD it's $16,580.97 plus shipping & taxes.....


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i really don't have a need for a snowblower that big not even a carbureted one but i wouldn't be surprised to see one to three different universal fuel injection systems for small engines in the future


It would have to be a very simple set up. I would speculate a mechanical system, but that would negate the fine tuning approach of leaning these engines back, as there would be no way to measure the exhaust gas temps or air flow through the intake. And we have not even gotten into the timing setup.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I just run across this interesting thread from 2013. 
I guess now we can all say "Fuel injected snowblowers are here".... at least a few Ariens models


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> I just run across this interesting thread from 2013.
> I guess now we can all say "Fuel injected snowblowers are here".... at least a few Ariens models


I imagine they're here to stay and we'll see more models from Ariens and other manufacturers too. I seem to remember a couple of forum members who bought them this year but I haven't heard anything negative so I'm assuming everyone was so happy with them they're speechless.

:icon-dancingparty:


----------

